# Weed ID zoysia



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

What you say?

Let it go long to ID and spray. Grass is empire zoysia.

.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

that looks like bermuda to me. I don't know how to target bermuda in zoysia.


----------



## JKH7 (Aug 24, 2018)

That is torpedograss. Do you have any quinclorac?


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

JKH7 said:


> That is torpedograss. Do you have any quinclorac?


I do, will give it a shot.

.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I can't see the distinguishing characteristics here. For educational purposes, can anyone point out how to make this distinction between Bermuda and torpedo (aside from the seed head, I presume)?


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

social port said:


> I can't see the distinguishing characteristics here. For educational purposes, can anyone point out how to make this distinction between Bermuda and torpedo (aside from the seed head, I presume)?


I believe the torpedo has a much much wider blade


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Here's another one. Pretty sure Celsius will get it, just wondering what it is.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Here's another one. Pretty sure Celsius will get it, just wondering what it is.


Virginia Buttonweed I believe. Celsius will control it but will take a couple applications (at least) especially the more mature it gets.
It will come back but hopefully in less quantity than before. Keep a close watch for it and zap it with Celsius (or Blindside when temps are cooler) as soon as it pops up. 
Don't let it get to the flowering stage because it spreads by spores that blow everywhere.
Buttonweed eradication is a multiyear whack-a-mole project.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

JWAY said:


> UFG8RMIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another one. Pretty sure Celsius will get it, just wondering what it is.
> ...


Thanks, I suspected that. I'll get to work on both

.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

social port said:


> I can't see the distinguishing characteristics here. For educational purposes, can anyone point out how to make this distinction between Bermuda and torpedo (aside from the seed head, I presume)?


I'm very interested in this as that looks identical to a large section of my lawn that's I assumed was rough common Bermuda.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see the distinguishing characteristics here. For educational purposes, can anyone point out how to make this distinction between Bermuda and torpedo (aside from the seed head, I presume)?
> ...


10 out of 10 times, I would call the plant shown in the third picture of the original post bermuda. I accept that I may be incorrect in that ID; I just can't see how to make the distinction between bermuda and torpedo in this case. I've seen the distinction in other examples when doing IDs in the past.

TN Hawkeye, for your post, I would hesitate to call that bermuda based on the picture, but truthfully, there are much better ID eyes than mine. I don't carry many of the technical features of ID'ing with me, and while I have studied bermuda very closely, my exposure to the various types of bermuda is probably fairly limited.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

social port said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > social port said:
> ...


I'm the same way. I've pretty much decided that I'm going to start killing the entire area this year with glyphosate with an eye towards plugging the area in the spring. Even if it is Bermuda it is SO different than the grass in the rest of the yard. I'm just ready to be rid of it.


----------

